# GAME 70: Celtics (38-31) at Pistons (42-26)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If all goes according to plan tonight, the lay-up line will be the only action that Darko Milicic sees tonight as the struggling Celtics face off with the Pistons. The Pistons are also struggling a bit having lost their last three. Of course, the Celtics are 13-20 on the road and shot under 40% in the last two games, so how much do the Pistons' recent struggles matter? 










Rasheed seems to not know how much that matters. 










That's right Larry Brown. It ain't worth two ****s because the Celtics can't hit a shot either.

Richard Hamilton leads the Pistons in scoring, which isn't exactly a feat, with 19.3 ppg, which goes with his 4.5 apg. Chauncey Billups averages 16.9 ppg to go with 6 apg, while shooting 42% from three and 90.4% from the line. Rasheed Wallace averages 14.6 ppg and 8.3 rpg while also blocking 1.5 shots a night. Tayshaun Prince averages 14.3 ppg and 5.3 rpg while shooting 48% from the field and playing terrific defense. Ben Wallace averages 8.9 ppg, 12 rpg, 1.33 spg, and 2.42 bpg. Antonio McDyess is the best bencher for the Pistons with 9.7 ppg and 6.3 rpg in just 23.6 mpg, while also shooting 51.3% from the floor. Carlos Arroyo averages 5.8 ppg and 3.6 apg backingup Billups, but shoots just 38.3% from the floor and 12.5% from three. Carlos Delfino has done well since moving north with 5.0 ppg in 16.4 mpg in just 18 games.

The Celtics defeated the Pistons in double overtime, 115-113, at home on March 11. That game featured 30 lead changes and 19 ties and neither team led by more than 7 ever at any point. The Pistons were led by Tayshaun Prince's 27 points on 11-24 shooting, which went with 7 boards, 4 assists, and 2 blocks. Richard Hamilton shot just 5-15, but finished with 24 points, 5 boards, and 6 assists, before fouling out. Chauncey Billups also shot 5-15 (2-7 from three) and finished with 5 boards and 9 assists. Rasheed Wallace went for 18 and 10 boards. Ben Wallace had just 9 points in 45 minutes, but also pulled down 19 boards (only three offensive). The Celtics were led by 38 points and 12 boards from Paul Pierce, who shot 11-25 from the field and 14-15 from the line. Ricky Davis hit 9-16 for 23 points, before fouling out. Mark Blount shot 8-12 and blocked two shots to finish with 17 big points. Gary Payton just missed a triple double with 12 points, 9 boards, and 8 assists.

The Celtics shot just 43% from the floor (2-14 from three), but got 10 more shots than the Pistons and outrebounded them 54-52 (16-13 offensive). Paul Pierce's 9 points in the second overtime, as well as the winner over Rasheed Wallace.

This came could be bloody awful if the Celtics come out without intensity as they did in the last two games. If they bring it from the opening tap to the end of the game, we could be in for another terrific viewing experience.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

:gopray: please win tonite :gopray:


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

we need to make sure we dont play half court offense


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

:rofl: Who said Perkins should get less minutes. Wow.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Have I ever mentioned that Marcus Banks is my favorite player. With 4:50 left in the half, he has 2/3/4 only to be bested by Richard Hamilton's 3/5/4


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

They playing good so far...please dont make this 0-3 in last 3 games....Pierce needs to play around 40 mins this game to win, and Reaf needs to shoot less if hes not making his 3s....


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

What do you mean Raef needs to shoot less? He's hit 3 of 6 from the floor tonight. If he's open, he's a good shooter and he needs to take the shot. He has missed his only three point attempt though.

I haven't been able to see the game. What was that Perkins play that Premier mentioned? How has Banks looked in defense thus far?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef seems to be playing well tonight, mid way though the 3rd and he already has 10 boards.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Is Big Al hurt? If not when how come he hasn't played tonight?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rivers should put Raef back in the game.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Jefferson has regressed*

Big Al is not hurt. But he cannot do anything but commit fouls on defense. I think the last game was his worst as a pro. Six minutes, 5 fouls.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

walker only 4-14 from the field


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Gotta agree with Tommy*

If he stays above the free throw line too much, he cannot help this team.

Four three point attempts?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about, Antoine!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*8th seed possible (or worse)*

You know, Philadelphia is only 3 games back....


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Gotta agree with Tommy*



Truth34 said:


> If he stays above the free throw line too much, he cannot help this team.
> 
> Four three point attempts?


that's always been the case. He just needs to park himself on the block and not get out past 15 feet.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Was Walker's 3 close? And was that the play?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

OT :yes: we're the only team to beat the pistons in OT this year :yes:


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Why weren't we ready on defense there?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What a terrible shot there by Antoine. Absolutely terrible. There's no way a running hook shot in the lane over Ben Wallace is going to go down. Use your head Antoine.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

why is walker shooting when pierce is absolutely on FIRE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?! STUPID STUPID STUPID


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Walker's three in regulation; why we lost*

Walker's three was about 4 inches short....straight, but short.

Pierce hit a 3 to put us up one, and in the celebration afterwards, somehow they didn't cover Rasheed Wallace who scored. I mean, the Pistons had the ball for like 3 seconds at the baseline. There was no excuse for that.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Walker's three in regulation; why we lost*



Truth34 said:


> Walker's three was about 4 inches short....straight, but short.
> 
> Pierce hit a 3 to put us up one, and in the celebration afterwards, somehow they didn't cover Rasheed Wallace who scored. I mean, the Pistons had the ball for like 3 seconds at the baseline. There was no excuse for that.



but WHY WHY WHY was walker taking a shot in OT when pierce was freaking scorching u get him the ball at all costs, walker had another off nite c'mon dammit


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Walker's three in regulation; why we lost*

I didn't get to watch the game but did Payton have two turnovers in the last 30 seconds?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Walker's three in regulation; why we lost*

Man, PP was on FIRE. 11-23 is ok but 4-6 from 3 is DAMN good. He also didn't miss a FT.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Let's be fair here*

Yes, Walker was awful AGAIN shooting the ball. He was 0-6 from three point range, and didn't get back to cover Rasheed on a made basket, a play that cost us the game.

But he did hit the shot to tie the game in regulation and send it to OT. And he had that three point play on the dunk that kept us in it.

If he doesn't gravitate back down to the post, I'm afraid we'll be forced to let him leave again.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Walker's three in regulation; why we lost*

Once again the team as a whole took to many three point shots. 4-19??? Walker was 0-6. :nonono:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Walker's three in regulation; why we lost*

Payton had 2 turnovers in the last 30 seconds yea. But one of them was on an inbound pass...an alley oop a little too high for Ricky D, and the last one didnt matter cause we already were done.

Am I the only one thouroughly disgusted by Antoine Walker's play. I'm almost hoping that they do not resign him in the off-season, and get someone like Joe Johnson. Or anyone that doesn't have the worst shot selection in the league.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*We were already done*

We were already down 4 with like 12 seconds left when he made the first one. The game was over then.

The Pistons had 17 points in overtime. Pierce was amazing; but we could not get stops. Our defense isn't good enough. We could make it 4 in row against the Mavericks on Wednesday.

Philly should beat the sorry Lakers tomorrow, which will cut our lead to 2.5 games. They still play us twice...


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Walker's three in regulation; why we lost*

what a heartbreaker. :no:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

As Antoine's biggest fan, I hope we don't resign him if he keeps taking 3s. Take out his 3s, and he's one of the best FG%-wise shooters. But it looks like he still doesn't get it. I've been disgusted with Antoine's play recently.

I love you Toine, but you're a waste of talent right now.

Although I didn't see the game, it looks like we were in it the whole time. I was at work, and when I came back there was 3 minutes in overtime. Everything was going well ("PAUL DON'T SHOOT THAT THR---YES!!! GOOD JOB, GOOD SHOT"), until that lack of defense play after the 3.

Here's what Doc needs to do: Tell his players to run as fast back on D, as they run on a fast break. Don't let them walk down the floor. (Also, am I the only one who thought that Toine didn't foul Sheed? Am I blind? Bad angle?)

So fill me in: 
1) What time is the game replayed (2 am or 12 pm tomorrow?)
2) How did Banks do? He looks to have played well. (I love this kid)
3) Nice to see Doc finally bench Al for his poor D and put in my man Perkins, how did he play? I see he got 6 rebounds in 14 minutes, with no TO's. (I love this kid)


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

It's replayed at 2 AM. There is no replay tomorrow.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> It's replayed at 2 AM. There is no replay tomorrow.


Thanks...btw 2 AM IS tomorrow. :clown:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

what a tough one to take, a win tonight would have been a great start to get going in the right direction now.. what a game by pierce, and raef stepped up with a nice double double, but down the strech our defense just couldn't get the job done..


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*2003 Draft*

Perkins and Banks both played well.

I didn't think 'Toine fouled Sheed either. Also, Pierce got fouled on a layup, no call, Billups got breathed on by LaFrentz, and got the whistle.

But Antoine is bucking for a trip to another city.

In Atlanta, he averaged about 5 3pt attempts a game.

In Boston, he's taken 48 threes in 14 games, an average of 4 per game.

If this continues.....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 2003 Draft*



Truth34 said:


> Perkins and Banks both played well.
> 
> I didn't think 'Toine fouled Sheed either. Also, Pierce got fouled on a layup, no call, Billups got breathed on by LaFrentz, and got the whistle.
> 
> ...


He did so well in the begining. In the last 3 games he's taken 18 3's. 

If you take out the past 3 games, he's taken 3. Which is great. And now he's going back to the old ways.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Draft*

Doc needs to bench him. Teach him a lesson like he did Pierce.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Antoine has a habit of getting 3 happy against larger opponents. Once he gets blocked and intimidated in the post he tends to play it safe outside and launch with no concience. The Pistons best Defense on Pierce tonight was Antoine jackin up ill advised shots.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

4:26, game just ended. I LOVE PERKINS, BANKS.

It wasn't a bad game, we gave the Pistons much more then we gave vs the Bulls and the Knicks. We were ready, we were in the game, it was just a heart breaker.

Can't really complain, but Antoine's 3's. Sure they were all good looks, but if he had taken 3 of those inside, game over C's win...


k, now I may rest in peace.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

A few things that got me really mad besides losing was that Pierce was the only one to score in OT ((good job Paul 11 points in 5 mins)) Also that the Pistons brought us into OT because of their free throws, we made more field goal then they did but they still tied us because of our fouls....

Anyways lets just make sure we dont make it 4 losses in a row agaist the Mavs, good job Paul way to keep it close :clap:


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

what happened guys? I've been missing games lately because of work and we're droppin them like crazy


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

im not gonna jump on walker yet, but he can't start this 3 launching barrage again. id rather see him try to take it the the hole and get it stolen or blocked then him shooting inconsistent 3's. Without those 3's he wouldn't be shooting 6 for 20, he'd be more like 9 for 18("ish) which i and im sure you all can live with or better, and only 3 three point attempts MAX meaning 'toine, you can only take zero, one, or two also.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Tough one to take.. 
Sucks for Paul.. He tried his heart out last night.
Great job. Perk came in off the bench and rebounded like a mad man.
Toine.. I'm still iffy about this guy. Sorry #8 lovers.. He sometimes throws up the craziest shot possible.. He's one you gotta love or hate. 

Anyway.. Tough loss  ..

PdP


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This game made me sad...Pierce had a good game, Raef had one of his best games of the season, Perkins & Banks played AWESOME and yet we LOST! Antoine and his 3's were making me mental. I liked the fact that Al got a night off in favor of Perk. No offense against Al, I love the kid but he's hit the rookie wall and his non-defense has been killing us...Perk doesn't have the same offensive game but he's a madman on the glass, he's a great outlet passer and he plays defense. All in all I love them both but I did think Al has been lethargic the last couple games and may need a little break.
Marcus should be getting all the back-up point minutes...Delonte needs to sit on the bench unless Gary and Marcus are in foul trouble, he just isn't bringing it lately. 
I'm getting a little nervous...Dallas is going to be a tough win and it's almost a must win if we don't want to kill all our enthusiasm that the winning streak gave the team.


----------



## Steals4 (Mar 2, 2005)

Walker was taking the three's and was allowed to take the 3's because Detroit has too many shot blockers and great defensive players on that team.

Same reason the team took so many three's against the Bulls because of Tyson Chandler.


If Doc didn't want Walker taking those three's he wouldn't have been in the game.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Who knows what Doc wanted*

With Antoine, you take the good with the bad. aqua said they were good looks. Yeah, about four of them were, but do you take good looks with a bad shooter?

Antoine is our best rebounder, our best post big, so you can't afford to take him out against Detroit, even if he has missed a bunch of threes. Antoine's two last two attempts in regulation were AMAZING. I wish, like Tommy, he would continue to do that and stay in the post.

I would hate to lose him again. Maybe people can't change, even for the good of the team. Look at Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Steals4 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Who knows what Doc wanted*



Truth34 said:


> I would hate to lose him again. Maybe people can't change, even for the good of the team. Look at Kobe Bryant.



What do you mean can't change for teh good of the team?
Do you really think Doc would have had him on that floor if he wasn't doing what the coach told him to do?

Walker is held to a double standard.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

As I said before, Walker is too valuable to this team as a rebounder, defender, passer, etc. to take him out for not being able to shoot.

Let's be clear here, there is probably NO TIME at all where Doc Rivers says in a huddle, a practice or on the bus, where he tells Antoine, "Toine, you gotta shoot the three." 

That said, you can't take him out for shooting those. Not against Detroit. He does that against a lesser team, Al Jefferson is probably going to see the floor.

Walker is not held to a double standard. Doc is consistent. He has benched Pierce more than once this season.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Truth34 said:


> As I said before, Walker is too valuable to this team as a rebounder, defender, passer, etc. to take him out for not being able to shoot.
> 
> Let's be clear here, there is probably NO TIME at all where Doc Rivers says in a huddle, a practice or on the bus, where he tells Antoine, "Toine, you gotta shoot the three."
> 
> ...



good post man


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> As I said before, Walker is too valuable to this team as a rebounder, defender, passer, etc. to take him out for not being able to shoot.
> 
> Let's be clear here, there is probably NO TIME at all where Doc Rivers says in a huddle, a practice or on the bus, where he tells Antoine, "Toine, you gotta shoot the three."
> 
> ...



If Doc had a problem with what went on after Walker's fifth missed 3 he would have been on the bench. The fans are certainly holding Walker to a double standard.


----------

